# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ سعد بن ناصر الشثري ؛ من هو ؟ [ تعريـف بشَخْصِيَّة ]

## سلمان أبو زيد

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ *   

[      تعريـف بشَخْصِيَّة      ]


*صاحِب الفضيلة العلامة

سعد بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز أبو حبيب الشثري

-حفظه الله ورعاه -*

*الاسم: سعد بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز أبو حبيب الشثري 

العمل: أستاذ مشارك بكلية الشريعة بالرياض جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية. 

المؤهل: دكتوراه في أصول الفقه مع حفظ القرآن.* * 

من المؤلفات المطبوعة:   
1 - المسابقات في الشريعة الإسلامية  

2- التقليد وأحكامه في الشريعة  

3- عقد الإيجار المنتهي بالتمليك  

4- القطع والظن عند الأصوليين  

5- تقسيم الشريعة إلى أصول وفروع  

6- قوادح الاستدلال بالإجماع  

7- مختصر صحيح البخاري  

8- التفريق بين الأصول والفروع  

9- مقدمة في مقاصد الشريعة  

10- عبادات الحج  

11- شرح الورقات  

12- أخلاقيات الطبيب المسلم  

13- مفهوم الغذاء الحلال  

14- حقيقة الإيمان وبدع الإرجاء في القديم والحديث  

15- حكم زيارة أماكن السيرة  

16- آراء الصوفية في أركان الإيمان  

17- شرح المنظومة السعدية في القواعد الفقهية  

18- القواعد الأصولية المتعلقة بالمسلم غير المجتهد  

19- الطرق الشرعية لإنشاء المباني الحكومية  

20- العلماء الذين لهم إسهام في الأصول والقواعد الفقهية (1300- 1375).  

الكتب المحققة:   
1- روضة الناظر لابن قدامة ومعه نزهة الخاطر العاطر لابن بدران  

2- المطالب العالية لابن حجر  

3- سنن ابن ماجه  

4- مصنف ابن أبي شيبة  

من البحوث العلمية المنشورة في المجلات العلمية:   
1- المصلحة عند الحنابلة [مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (الإفتاء)]. 

2- آراء الإمام ابن ماجه الأصولية [مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (الإفتاء)]. 

3- الاستدلال بالقدر المشترك (مجلة جامعة الإمام). 

4- آراء الإمام البخاري الأصولية (مجلة جامعة الإمام). 

5- التخريج بين الأصول والفروع (مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة). 

6- تطبيق القواعد الأصولية على حكم الإسراف في الماء (مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة). 

7- مقاصد الشريعة ووسائلها في المحافظة على ضرورة العرض (مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة). 

8- المؤلفون في القواعد الفقهية في القرن (14) (مجلة الدرعية). 

9- العلماء الذين لهم إسهام في أصول الفقه (مجلة الدرعية). 

10- قياس العكس (مجلة جامعة أم القرى). 

11- القواعد الأصولية التي يمكن تطبيقها على بحوث الخلايا الجذرية (مجلة المجمع الفقهي بمكة).


من البحوث التي شارك بها في المؤتمرات:   
1- مقاصد الشريعة في محاربات الشائعات (أكاديمية/ صنعاء). 

2-القواعد الأصولية التي تهم العامي في الغرب (وزارة الشئون الإسلامية/ أدنبرة). 

3- استنباط أحكام الجرائم الحديثة (أكاديمية نايف/ الرياض). 

4- الرعاية الشرعية للسجناء (إدارة السجون). 

5- أخلاقيات الطبيب المسلم (المستشفى العسكري بالرياض). 

6- القواعد الفقهية المتعلقة ببحوث الخلايا الجذرية (مدينة الملك عبد العزيز). 

7- الضوابط الشرعية لبحوث الجينات والاستنساخ (مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي/ الرياض). 

8- معالجة العقم بالاستنساخ (وزارة الصحة/ جدة). 

9- تغيير جنس الجنين وأثر الصبغات الوراثية في ذلك (وزارة الصحة/ جدة). 

10- التقنية الحيوية: مشروعيتها وضوابطها الشرعية (مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي/ جدة).  


التعاون وعضوية اللجان:  

1- عضو اللجنة التحضيرية للمجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية 

2- عضو اللجنة الفنية والطلابية للمعاهد العلمية 

3- عضو لجنة البحوث الشرعية والاقتصادية بجامعة الإمام 

4- عضو مجلس إدارة مؤسسة الحرمين الخيرية 

5- عضو اللجنة العلمية بجهاز الإرشاد والتوجيه 

6- متعاون مع وزارة الشئون الإسلامية في البرامج الدعوية 

7- متعاون مع وزارة الثقافة والإعلام في إعداد بعض البرامج 

8- مستشار في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية 

9- خطيب جمعة بمدينة الرياض  


بقية الأعمال العلمية:   
1- لتدريس بجامعة الإمام لمقررات (أصول الفقه – مقاصد الشريعة – القواعد الفقهية) في كليات الشريعة وأصول الدين والدعوة. 

2- الإشراف على الرسائل العلمية ومناقشتها. 

3- المشاركة في إلقاء الدروس والمحاضرات العامة والدورات التدريبية 

4- تحكيم البحوث العلمية للمؤتمرات والمجلات العلمية  


المصدر :  موقع الرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء*

* حفظ الله صاحب الفضيلة العلامة

سعد بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز أبو حبيب الشثري 

وجمعنا به وإياكم 

في دار كرامته .


أخوكم المحب 
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد 
 *

----------


## الطوفي

أين أجد أبحاث الشيخ حفظه الله في مصر؟
وهل هي موجودة على الشبكة؟
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العبادي

بارك الله في الدكتور سعد ، ففي الحقيقة عرفته عن طريق قناة المجد العلمية ، ثم سمعت له شرحه لمنظومة القواعد الفقهية للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي - رحمه الله - ، وعندما سافرت إلى العمرة في رمضان السابق حضرت دروسه في الحرم المكي في العشر الأواخر ، حيث كان الشيخ يشرح أبوابا من بلوغ المرام .

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد لله
حفظ الله الشيخ ووفقه
وفتاواه تدل على تمكّنه وفقهه سدده الله
يمكن الاستماع لفتاواه في إذاعة القرآن الكريم برنامج: سؤال على الهاتف، عصر يوم الخميس.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،بارك فيكم جميعًا .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

إليكم ـ أيّها الأحباب ـ وصلة الموقع الرّسمـي للعلاّمة سعد الشّثري : :

http://abuhabib.com/



وفقكم اللَّـه .

----------


## ابن رجب

بـــارك الله فيكم شيخنا المتواضع .جهود جبارة

----------


## نداء الأقصى

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
نعم الشيخ ، نحسبه والله حسيبه ، ونشكر قناة المجد العلمية التي عرفتنا بكثير من العلماء لم نكن نعلمهم .

----------


## الأصيل

فضيلة الشيخ /سعد له درس متميز في قناة المجد العلمية في فقه الأسرة .. ونسأل الله له التوفيق . 
ويا أخ/ سلمان  هل تحقيق الشيخ لنزهة الخاطر العاطر لابن بدران مطبوع ومتدوال لأنني لم أعثر عليه في المكتبات .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> فضيلة الشيخ /سعد له درس متميز في قناة المجد العلمية في فقه الأسرة .. ونسأل الله له التوفيق . 
> ويا أخ/ سلمان  هل تحقيق الشيخ لنزهة الخاطر العاطر لابن بدران مطبوع ومتدوال لأنني لم أعثر عليه في المكتبات .


أخي الحبيب تحقيق الشيخ سعد الشثري لنزهة الخاطر مطبوع منذ عدة سنوات ومتوفر في مكتبات الرياض .
لكن سؤال آخر لأخينا سلمان أبي زيد - جزاه الله خيرًا على جهده الكبير - هل لديكم علم بخصوص تحقيق الشيخ لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة . بارك الله في الجهود ؟!

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> هل لديكم علم بخصوص تحقيق الشيخ لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة . بارك الله في الجهود ؟!


جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا،ونفع بكم يا شيخ علي أحمد عبد الباقي .

سُئل الشّيخ الشثري :

شيخنا الفاضل - حفظه الله تعالى - 
سلامٌ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
حياكم الله - شيخنا - وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثواكم، عسى أن تكونوا بخير حال، وأن يجزيكم عنا وعن الإسلام خير الجزاء. 
وبعد؛ 
هل من خبر عن تحقيقكم لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرًا. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

فأجاب ـ حفظه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لازال العمل جاريا في طباعة المصنف حيث تم صف إثني عشر مجلدا ..

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

الأخ الحبيب / ابن رجب : أجزل الله لكم المثوبة والأجر،وبارك فيكم.

الأخ المكرّم / الأصيل : شكر اللَّـهُ لكم ،ورفع قدركم .

الأخت الكريمة / نداء الأقصى : جزاكنّ اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،بارك فيكنّ .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ سلمان ، ونسأل الله أن يكتب أجركم ، وأن يرفع درجتكم في الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## سلطان التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماذا عن سنن ابن ماجه فأنا أسمع به منذ زمن ولم أراه في الأسواق وأيضاً بحث في أراء ابن ماجه الأصولية

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الموقر العزيز / سلطان التّميمي :

إليكم وصلة مفيدة ـ إن شاء اللَّـه ـ : 


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5304

أعانكم اللَّـه،ووفقكم لما يُحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم يا سليمان .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

وفيكم بارك اللَّـهُ أخانا الحبيب ابن رجب .

----------


## الشاطبي الصغير

ونعم العالم .. فضيلة شيخنا الدكتور سعد الشثري عرفته بحضور دروسه واستماعي لشرحه على بلوغ المرام في إذاعة القرآن ، وشيخنا حفظه الله يتميز بميزة فريدة جداً فهو مع تضلعه في الأصول له مشاركة حسنة في علم الحديث وعناية به قد تفوق بعض المختصين ، والجمع بين الحديث والأصول من أندر النادر في علماء الحديث ، وكذا في علماء الأصول ، وقد وفق الله شيخنا لهذه المزية الحسنة البهية ...

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .

----------


## خَــــالِد

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ...

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،وباركَ فيكُم.

----------


## شجرة الزيتون

اللهم  أعنا  على قول الحق

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيرًا.
موقع الشَّيخ سعد بن ناصر الشَّثريّ ( الجديد ) :

http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله به، وأجرى الحق على لسانه وقلبه دومًا وأبدًا.

----------


## عبد الله السرحان

*أسأل الله أن يحفظ الشيخ سعد الشثرى من كل سوء ، و أن يرد كيد أعدائه فى نحورهم .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الرابط لا يفتح*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقد تم اختيار الشيخ حفظه الله عضوًا في هيئة كبار العلماء.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا،ونفع بكم يا شيخ علي أحمد عبد الباقي .
> 
> سُئل الشّيخ الشثري :
> 
> شيخنا الفاضل - حفظه الله تعالى - 
> سلامٌ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
> حياكم الله - شيخنا - وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثواكم، عسى أن تكونوا بخير حال، وأن يجزيكم عنا وعن الإسلام خير الجزاء. 
> وبعد؛ 
> هل من خبر عن تحقيقكم لمصنف ابن أبي شيبة؟ 
> ...


صدر بفضل الله تحقيق المصنف للشيخ حفظه الله ، وهو أحسن الطبعات في مجمله ، حفظ الله الشيخ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وقد تم اختيار الشيخ حفظه الله عضوًا في هيئة كبار العلماء.


حفظك الله حبيبي الغالي أبا أسماء .
لكن تم عزل الشيخ حفظه الله من كل سوء.

----------

